# IJ w/homemade springer fork



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 19, 2016)

@@@LOOK@@@

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262679542530


wZ


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 19, 2016)

The springer fork was available as an aftermarket item in the thirties. There were a couple of similar forks offered. Here's an ad for one.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 19, 2016)

Cool...have not seen before! Thanks. And only a $1.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 19, 2016)

Must be pretty rare


----------

